# Tips on what to feed a 4 week old puppy



## PitbullDiva

Hi there I just got my puppy yesterday and I am confused on what food to be properly feeding him. The breeder that sold him to me said he was feeding the puppies canned wet food pedigree puppy. Then when I went to petsmart the sales associate there told me to feed him a milk supplement out of a bottle or a Tupperware lid. 

I tried both and the puppy doesn't seem to want the milk he scarfed down wet food. 

I am wanting to hear from fellow pit owners on what they think I should be feeding him. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## angelbaby

at 4 weeks we start our pups on goats milk soaked kibble { soak till mushy } although mine are still semi nursing at that age. I have a friend who swears by puppy gold { milk replacer} I cant buy it up here been meaning to order some but now really have no use for it , if you can get that where your at try it. anything soft at this point like they said they feed soft food I personally dont like soft dog food I think its garbage and would rather take a good quality puppy kibble and soak it and as the pup ages gradually decrease the moisture to the kibble until its dry kibble . I think that way is better so you arent having to switch the food up later on.


----------



## angelbaby

4 weeks is usually when they start weening but usually not fully off til the 5 week mark { fromt the breeders I have talked to} you may want to offer a small dish or goats milk or milk replacer that ou are using a few times during the day see if he wants it. we feed our pups 3-4x a day they dont eat alot at that age in one sitting so small frequent meals is best.


----------



## PitbullDiva

angelbaby said:


> 4 weeks is usually when they start weening but usually not fully off til the 5 week mark { fromt the breeders I have talked to} you may want to offer a small dish or goats milk or milk replacer that ou are using a few times during the day see if he wants it. we feed our pups 3-4x a day they dont eat alot at that age in one sitting so small frequent meals is best.


Quick question where did you make your signature picture ? It's so cute!


----------



## angelbaby

photobucket


----------



## bahamutt99

Yeah, I think I would aim for a good-quality kibble with a milk replacer mixed in. Pedigree is some gross stuff.


----------



## PitbullDiva

We got some nutrco puppy lobbies and a milk replacement and my husband smashed the kibbles till it was smooshed and then added the milk to it. 
He seemed to really enjoy it and ate most of it.


----------



## k8nkane

If push comes to shove and the puppy doesn't want the kibble soaked in milk, you can use water and blend the kibble and water a bit so it's mashed up a little and easier to eat. I got Kane at 4 1/2 weeks already weaned from his mother and milk, and he didn't want to eat the kibble in milk. Almost two years later, and I haven't seen any detriment in his health due to not having the milk.

Whatever you do though, don't use the milk people drink (cow's milk). That can make dogs sick.


----------



## angelbaby

that works ,also if you heat the milk replacer a tad { just to luke warm or warm}and let the kibble soak 15 minutes or so it will soak up to a mush.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Be ready for some loose stools. I have had puppies get diarrhea from changing food. If the breeder was using pedigree puppy wet food you should use that and gradually add the moisten dry food. I didnt use milk wth either Vendetta or DaVinci.


----------



## performanceknls

My litter of puppies are the same age and I will buy Goats milk (refrigerator section) and get the dry puppy food and put it in my magic bullet and grind it up, you can also out it in a zip lock back and get a meat mallet or rolling pin and crush it that way. Then I mix some goats milk in with the kibble and if you ground the kibble up well enough they should be able to lap it. If they need it softer I soak the kibble in some water and goats milk in the refrigerator over night then add goats milk in the morning and blend it up. Make sure you warm it up NOT HOT, but warm or they might not like it. Canned food is really not necessary and you do not need bottles. Goat's Milk is cheaper than replacer and great for the puppies. Then you can slowly start to make the kibble harder. I think my last litter was about 6 weeks and eating hard kibble.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

Isn't 4 weeks awfully early to be giving out the puppies? 

8 is preferred and 6 at the earliest I've always seen.

Anyways good luck with the little guy. I know Kane was on hard kibble at 6 weeks.


----------



## M.I.A.RawPit

Hey I would definitely get the milk and mix it and if he doesn't eat it much still maybe try feeding him around another dog. I know they get greedy around other dogs and usually don't want the dog to eat there food so they swallow it up lol. Atleast my greedy girl does. My litter is 5 wks and they love the milk replace with the blue buffalo kibble. Hope it helps


----------



## tccamacho14

hey guys, i know this thread's been here since 2011 and i just got my first pit today, i searched up feeding a 4 week old pit and it brought me here, so i signed up.. anyways, is ensure okay for my pup? if so, how much per meal? i know 3-4 meals a day but how much? & if ensure is not okay, any suggestions?


----------



## DynamicDuo

No do not give your pup ensure as it is for people not dogs. There are specific milk replacement products available for you pups weaned too early. Why and how did you get a pup at 4 weeks. That is WAY WAY WAY TOO YOUNG and illegal AF is a lot of places. A lot of pups are only starting to wean at that age. I'm not experienced with pups that young but I do know not to give it ensure and that you're going to have an uphill battle ahead of you.


----------



## Thunder01

Definitely too young you shouldn't get a pup until bare minimum it eats on its own fine and is surviving away from the mum, I've seen pups at 6 weeks to meet them and I wouldn't of taken one away if I could of I would of let my boy stay with the litter longer and I go him a few days before 8 weeks, the socializing and understanding brought from the mum is one thing which will cause a struggle even days make a huge difference, but really they should be pretty much ready to eat solid food when you take them. Use puppy specific milk, especially at such young age, human stuff isn't good for dogs but especially puppies, pretty sure puppy milk is lactose free or something

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------

